# Internet shut down!!



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Our daughter in Afghanistan somewhere was somewhat late on contacting us due to the blackouts on the web. When soldiers die, its shut down till the next of kin is notified w/ details of the incident. Shes been a gunner on day and night patrols (vehicles) etc. Where she is, is fairly calm she says. RPG's at the COP now and then but can't hit anything!! Bad shots she says!! Glad shes OK and we send our condolences to all the families that have lost loved ones. These last 2 months have been very deadly down South. May these 2 conflicts be resolved soon..God Bless the USA:texasflag


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

All I get is email from my son, He says they're not allowed to surf the web, They have to use a "govie" computer. I only get a few lines from him a week and they screen all the pics he sends for security reasons. Totally understandable IMO. 

A kid from my neighborhood and a good friend of my son (they went to school and played football together) just sent me an email yesterday saying he is on the ground in Iraq starting his second tour. Airborne Army..


----------

